# Radiofrequency ablation & Biopsy Spleen



## Partha (Aug 11, 2009)

*There are no listed codes in CPT for CT guided radiofrequency ablation of a splenic metastasis and percutaneous needle biopsy of spleen. Only option is to use unlisted CPTs for both these procedures?

Any suggestions how do we bill these procedures performed at the same time?*


----------

